# UKC Grand Champion



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Vinny got his last grand pass today so he's now a Grand Champion (unofficially). He also took a Group 3. Congrats to my daughter on a job well done. She looked fantastic in the ring with him and his grooming looked really good.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations! I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats...Are we going to see you in Richmond next month?


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! Hope you will share some pictures!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cincinnati next week, 6 all breed shows, 1 Coton specialty. Not sure about Richmond but Lora is thinking about getting Rikki back in the ring for Cincinnati. She might be going to Kalamazoo with Vinny not sure depends on the weather. Next year she wants to do more 4H matches and AKC shows. She is trying to do a showmanship seminar for our county 4H program but hasn't heard back about that. She wants to give back to the dog program.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations. Pictures please??


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! And I'm jumping on the picture bandwagon.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations to Vinny and your daughter,too! Grand is tough. I see you are from Ohio. At the UKC show here this weekend, they were saying that Ohio is a big UKC state. The #1 poodle at the moment is in Ohio. There is a points race between one here in CA and that one and after the third show some people were looking up that one on their Iphone to see the points.  I wonder if you know them?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Well Done!!!!!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We know them, they were at the show we went to last weekend. Rikki has gone over her a couple of times. Bliss is a really nice bitch.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think my daughter may put Rikki in the confirmation ring this weekend. Vinny just needs touched up so she has been devoting her time to Rik. He through a hissy fit when she put the table up last night, I think he wants to show. He was so excited he ran in and jumped onto the table waiting for her. His best move is waiting in the tub for her, he knows the routine, brush out then bath then shave. He loves his bath!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck this weekend. How great that Rik loves to be groomed so much. Your story of him jumping on the table is just adorable. Some dogs are made for the ring and just light up. Rikki sounds like that kind of dog.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Home from the first day in Cincinnati. Rikki took breed twice and a group 4, Vinny took breed twice and a group 4 also. Vinny got 1 breed point, Rikki got 4.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Do you have pics to post?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to congratulate you. Congratulations! It sounds like your clan did a great job.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Poodles do rule!!!!


----------

